# ADBA conf. and wp - WA June 25th & 26th



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Evergreen State APBTC (WA)
Saturday, June 25, 2011 - Sunday, June 26, 2011 
Location: Walla Walla Point Park
The Evergreen State APBTC will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Walla Walla Point Park in Wenatchee, WA.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I would have known sooner I'd have made plans to come up. Maybe if I bust out a few more tattoos a day I'll have the fundage


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont think we're going either. its only about half as far as this weekends show but still a long ways. i just found out about it yesterday


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Bummer, we'll be on it next time


----------

